# Get bit outdoors - free shipping / free components & handle kit



## GetBit Custom Rod Supply (Nov 25, 2015)

*Happy Halloween!! 

We are giving out Goodie Bags of Free Guide Sets and Handle Kits when you purchase a Rainshadow RX7 Popping Blank!! The best part is they are already marked down 30-50%!! Yes, we are a little crazy!

Spookiest part is FREE SHIPPING on orders over $75. Coupon Code: Spooky

There is only 8 hours left!! Don't miss it!


http://myemail.constantcontact.com/...NOW--.html?soid=1118462936687&aid=DUuDoblhZjc

Happy Halloween!!*


----------

